# 2011 Synapse Carbon 4 MADE IN CHINA



## BigDaddy (May 10, 2004)

I just bought a 2011 Synapse Carbon 4 which has the SRAM Rival BB30, etc etc. Love the bike, SRAM Rival and the way it handles! Very smooth, etc etc etc. I'll do a better review in another post.

As I was doing a wipe down, I noticed a very small and almost illegible little sticker under the frame/bottom bracket. The sticker said "Made in China" I thought to myself "NO WAAAAAAY!!!" How can this be???!! I thought if anything, the bike was made in Tawain like so many other bikes out there. 

Okay, so after a day of denial and anger, I started the acceptance phase and thought about how small the "made in China" sticker was. Is Cannondale that embarrassed about the Synapse or maybe their other models being made in China? I have a 2004 Lemond Zurich that has the "Handmade in the USA" sticker proudly displayed. Both bikes ride very well, so I have every intention of keeping this "stepchild" Synapse. 

My only concern is: How long will my Cannondale Synapse last before it starts to deteriorate? I bought my Lemond in Nov of 2003 and its still going strong with no problems. Hopefully the Synapse will do the same. 

Any thoughts out there?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

It sounds like someone's been living under a rock for the past two years  Yes, pretty much all Cannondale's are made in Asia now. Do you really care if it's Taiwan or China? What do you mean by "deteriorate"? Is that the alloy or the carbon Synapse?

EDIT: Just re-read the post. It's the CF frame. I bet it will last a long time unless you crash it.


----------



## BigDaddy (May 10, 2004)

Well after riding the Synapse, it really doesn't matter - it seems to be of very good quality. I just didn't want any of my money to really go to China. The last road bike I purchased was the '04 Lemond in 2003. I did buy a Giant Mountain bike, but I knew that was from Taiwan. As for deteriorating, I've just seen a lot of products (not necessarily bicycles) that looked great, but were of very poor quality. Anyway, happy riding.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

BigDaddy said:


> Well after riding the Synapse, it really doesn't matter - it seems to be of very good quality. * I just didn't want any of my money to really go to China.* The last road bike I purchased was the '04 Lemond in 2003. I did buy a Giant Mountain bike, but I knew that was from Taiwan. As for deteriorating, I've just seen a lot of products (not necessarily bicycles) that looked great, but were of very poor quality. Anyway, happy riding.


HAHAHA thats the stupidest statement i've read since i've read my JHS essays. 

Maybe u should do your research before you buy something. 

oh, and your made in china bike will deteriorate in a year, so you should return it and buy an all made in the ****in usa products. didn't u know all made in china products fall apart after single use?


----------



## BigDaddy (May 10, 2004)

skyliner1004 said:


> HAHAHA thats the stupidest statement i've read since i've read my JHS essays.
> 
> *Maybe u should do your research before you buy something*.
> 
> oh, and your made in china bike will deteriorate in a year, so you should return it and buy an all made in the ****in usa products. *didn't u know all made in china products fall apart after single use?*


I did. BUT, this bike wasn't on my list of things to test ride before my purchase. I was looking at Colnagos, other Cannondales, etc etc. and yes, I do know most bikes are usually made in Asia. I was really surprised and impressed with this bike (thought it was made in Taiwan or by some miracle here in the USA) and the way it handles for a "plush" bike that I didn't even think of it place of "birth." 

And that last statement was the most stupidest statement I've read ever.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

BigDaddy said:


> I did. BUT, this bike wasn't on my list of things to test ride before my purchase. I was looking at Colnagos, other Cannondales, etc etc. and yes, I do know most bikes are usually made in Asia. I was really surprised and impressed with this bike (thought it was made in Taiwan or by some miracle here in the USA) and the way it handles for a "plush" bike that I didn't even think of it place of "birth."
> 
> And that last statement was the most stupidest statement I've read ever.


looks like you failed twice, you complain about something you didn't know AFTER you bought the bike, and you also didn't test ride a bike before buying it. 

have fun with your bike though!


----------



## BigDaddy (May 10, 2004)

skyliner1004 said:


> looks like you failed twice, you complain about something you didn't know AFTER you bought the bike, and you also didn't test ride a bike before buying it.
> 
> have fun with your bike though!


Read again...I did test ride which was why I bought the bike,....never mind, go ride whatever it is you enjoy riding.


----------



## dje31 (Apr 2, 2008)

Synapse Carbons have never been made domestically, since their introduction in '05. 1st generation Synapse Alloys were US, not sure about 2nd gen alloy.


----------



## andydale (Jan 17, 2007)

My 06 Synapse has that self same sticker and is still in one piece!


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

ph0enix said:


> It sounds like someone's been living under a rock for the past two years



Longer than that: My 2006 Synapse had the exact same "Made In China" sticker.

OP, check your fork, there should be another identical sticker there.


----------



## cotterless ankles (Aug 19, 2006)

I can't find any stickers on my 2010 Synapse carbon 3. I do like the bike regardless.

cotterless ankles


----------



## gp257 (Oct 27, 2010)

*Guaranteed*

Sales guy told me the frame was guaranteed for life. I haven't checked the paper work, I took his word for it..


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

gp257 said:


> Sales guy told me the frame was guaranteed for life. I haven't checked the paper work, I took his word for it..


yes, its guaranteed for life.


----------



## BigDaddy (May 10, 2004)

cotterless ankles said:


> I can't find any stickers on my 2010 Synapse carbon 3. I do like the bike regardless.
> 
> cotterless ankles



Yup, the sticker is almost impossible to see - camouflage  I also like the bike regardless. It's the "stepchild" in my stable


----------



## BigDaddy (May 10, 2004)

gp257 said:


> Sales guy told me the frame was guaranteed for life. I haven't checked the paper work, I took his word for it..



Yes salesman/general manager told me the same and so did the owner's manual which is excellent peace of mind. Just don't crash - no crash replacement (which I believe is most bikes and kinda makes sense).


----------



## BigDaddy (May 10, 2004)

Bob Ross said:


> Longer than that: My 2006 Synapse had the exact same "Made In China" sticker.
> 
> OP, check your fork, there should be another identical sticker there.


Couldn't find it on the fork, but it's on the Mavic wheels. Oh, I'm laughing like crazy!! I'm just amazed! It's a great bike! Everytime I'm on it, I love it. I just pay no attention to the sticker now cuz I removed it! hahahahaha!!!


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Cannondale has a crash replacement policy. Not cheap, but not $$$$$, either.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

BigDaddy said:


> Yes salesman/general manager told me the same and so did the owner's manual which is excellent peace of mind. Just don't crash - no crash replacement (which I believe is most bikes and kinda makes sense).


As Dustin said,
Cdale has a crash policy replacement thing. It's price about what a frame set should be. The frame sets are stupidly high. It's actually cheaper sometimes to buy a complete bike and part out the things you dont want.


----------



## jinnjia (Jun 12, 2010)

not that it matters much, but its strange that I confirmed with Cannondale's customer service and was told both Synapse & Super Six are both made in Taiwan (both standard mod and hi-mod)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Synapse frames are also made in Taiwan. 


Lori Pahl|Dealer Service 

|P| 800.245.3872 ext. 4392 |F| 800.429.8464
|A| 172 Friendship Village Road, Bedford, PA 15522


----------

